# Probleme mit JSF-Plugin bei Eclipse



## mad-din (2. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin am Verzweifeln. Ich hab eclipse jetzt bestimmt schon 10mal installiert, aber jedesmal erfolglos. Ich will mich in JavaServerFaces näher einarbeiten, manuell kann ich auch schon erste Applikationen erstellen, aber mit einer IDE ist es doch bequemer und da ich eclipse sowieso einsetze will ich die auch weiterverwenden. 

Im Grunde habe ich alle Schritte dieses Tutorials befolgt:

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/jsf/dev_resource/JSFTutorial-RC3/JSFTools_tutorial.html

Starte ich jedoch wie im Tutorial über Run As->Run On Server bekomme ich die Meldung: The requested resource /JSFTutorial/login.faces ist not available.

Exportiere ich das komplette Paket in eine .war-Datei und lade diese über den Tomcat-Manager, dann bekomme ich diese Meldung:

javax.servlet.ServletException: Servlet.init() for servlet Faces Servlet threw exception
	org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProcessor.process(Http11AprProcessor.java:833)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11AprProtocol.java:639)
	org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AprEndpoint$Worker.run(AprEndpoint.java:1285)
	java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


java.lang.IllegalStateException: Application was not properly initialized at startup, could not find Factory: javax.faces.context.FacesContextFactory
	javax.faces.FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.java:267)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.init(FacesServlet.java:164)
	org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProcessor.process(Http11AprProcessor.java:833)
	org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11AprProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11AprProtocol.java:639)
	org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AprEndpoint$Worker.run(AprEndpoint.java:1285)
	java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Dann habe ich versucht den Fehler zu finden, aber es scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Unter WEB-INF/classes sind alle benötigten Klassen und die messages.properties Datei. Im WEB-INF/lib Ordner sind auch alle Bibliothken: commons-beanutils.jar, commons-collections.jar, commons-digester.jar, commons-logging.jar, jsf-api.jar, jsf-impl.jar, jstl.jar, standard.jar

Die Dateien login.jsp und welcome.jsp sind auch vorhanden. 

Ich komm einfach nicht weiter. Ich würde mich ja gerne näher mit dem Thema beschäftigen, aber ich versteh nicht, warum diese Fehler auftauchen, denn im Grunde ist alles vorhanden. Weiß jemand von euch Rat?

Danke & viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## d.ausstroit (8. Feb 2008)

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber trotzdem. Hast Du auf Deine Frage eine Antwort erhalten?

Ich versuche gerade mit der Eclipse 3.2.1 ein Beispiel mit JSF durchzugehen, aber irgendwas mache ich falsch. Wie kann ich den JSF in Eclipse implementieren? Ich bin da einfach zu doooof zu.  :bahnhof: 

Gruß d.ausstroit


----------



## d.ausstroit (8. Feb 2008)

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber trotzdem. Hast Du auf Deine Frage eine Antwort erhalten?

Ich versuche gerade mit der Eclipse 3.2.1 ein Beispiel mit JSF durchzugehen, aber irgendwas mache ich falsch. Wie kann ich den JSF in Eclipse implementieren? Ich bin da einfach zu doooof zu.  :bahnhof: 

Gruß d.ausstroit

Upps. Doppelpost.


----------

